# Should I be concerned?



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

My two dogs have been on raw for just about four weeks now. The little pupzor is doing great on it but the old dog has puked twice this week, each time chicken bones. The very first week she puked once but I wasn't terribly concerned just because it was new. But since she was fine for two weeks I'm not sure if I should be concerned about this? I did add venison this week but like I said it's just bile and bones that she pukes up so I'm not sure if that's the culprit. Input?


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

How old is the old one? Did you introduce raw and/or the venison slowly? Does she eat very quickly? Maybe go back a couple of steps and start again.

My current collie can't handle a raw diet.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My dog pukes raw when he eats it too fast. It's more of a regurgitation several minutes after he eats, then he just eats it again- slowly this time. Yuk!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You might need to help the old dog with a good probiotic or digestive enzymes. The bone can be the most difficult for the older dogs to digest. Sometimes ground is easier for them.


----------



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

She's 15 and it is happening several hours after she eats - probably about six to eight. We did just chicken for two weeks and I think I did the venison slowly enough. She's generally not a very quick eater. She takes her sweet time. I dont know if it's relevant but it seems to be chicken legs that she pukes up.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Id stop feeding whatever is making her react, personally. Particularly at that age.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

How are her teeth and gums? Maybe sore gums or bad teeth are causing her to not break up the bones completely. Just a guess.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Id stop feeding whatever is making her react, personally. Particularly at that age.


x2
I'd forget changing a dog that age to raw altogether, obviously she has made it this far on kibble...just a thought. If it wasn't broken, don't "fix" it...?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Try feeding ground. The bones might be too much for her at her age.


----------



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

I've thought about switching her back to kibble but I can tell such a difference in her coat, teeth, and eyes. I think I'll try ground for a few weeks and if she isn't taking to it I'll just abandon ship.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bravo has prepared ground raw.

Bravo! - The Diet Designed by Nature for Healthy Dogs and Cats


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> You might need to help the old dog with a good probiotic or digestive enzymes. The bone can be the most difficult for the older dogs to digest. Sometimes ground is easier for them.



^^^^ This. I grind Banshee's food. Poultry necks, quarters and backs easily grind up. I use a Tasin TS-108

Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder:eer::Venison::Home Use::RAW:et Food Makin

The only bone Jax has not been able to fully digest was a turkey leg and pork ribs. She's done fine with all poultry necks, chicken quarters, backs and pork necks.


----------

